# Hilfffffeeee! STARLUXdealer



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2002)

Hi

hab mir einen starlux dialer eingefangen...
erst 10 min her und ich weiss nicht was mich erwartet...
hab die datei topsexde im temporary internet files verzeichnis gefunden und (dämlich wie ich bin) angeklickt. das ding hat natürlich sofort ne verbindung hergestellt; mein warnprogramm hat diese zwar erkannt aber nicht getrennt - als ich das dann versucht hab hatte ich genauso wenig erfolg und hab daraufhin strg alt entf gedrückt, am ende waren es jedoch 7 sek.
Wer weiss, wie hoch die Preise von STARLUX-TOPSEX sind oder was deren Einwahlgebühr ist, soll mir bitte unbedingt schreiben - entweder hierhin,an  oder per icq an (...) (auch wenn ich da offline sein sollte), damit ich weiss worauf ich meine eltern vorbereiten muss
Cu und danke
booosta


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2002)

Don't panic!

Schick mir den Dialer bitte mal her.


----------



## Uwe (17 Juni 2002)

Hallo,

  es ist wichtig das du dir die Nummer merkst die der
Dialer angerufen hat. Über die Telekom kannst die 
Telefongesellschaft herausfinden, zu der der Nummernkreis
gehört. Ebenfalls solltest du dir merken wo du dir den Dialer
eingefangen hast. Hierbei ist es wichtig das du dich genau
daran erinnerst ob Preise angegeben waren, und ob du
den Dialer - Download abbrechen konntest bzw. nicht. 
Für das weitere Vorgehen benötigst du einen Zeugen und gute Nerven ... 
Vorsicht bei dem Versuch Beweise zu sichern, damit sich der 
Dialer nicht ein weiteres Mal aktivieren kann.
ggf. Rechner isolieren (keine Verbindung zu Telefonanlagen, Telefonleitungen etc.) und mit Suche nach im fraglichen 
Zeitraum geänderten Dateien suchen.

Dafür startest du den Computer im abgesicherten Modus neu,
nachbem du ihn isoliert hast. Die gefundenen Dateien packst du 
mit Winzip zusammen. (Achte darauf das du die Dialerinformationen mitpackst) DFÜ - etc.

Die Telefonrechnung solltet ihr um den strittigen Betrag
kürzen. (Wird allerdings von der Telefongesellschaft angemahnt)
Den Zeugen benötigst du wenn das Mahnverfahren ins strittige
Verfahren geht.

Das gilt allerdings nur wenn die Verbindung gegen deinen
Willen zustande gekommen ist.

Solltest du mehr Informationen benötigen schreibe mir 
bitte an [email protected]. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Uwe Hohmann


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2002)

Genau das hab ich nicht gemacht; hab den dialer in all meiner panik natürlich sofort weggelöscht und weiss jetzt auch nicht mehr wo er herkam. Da bleibt jetzt nur noch abwarten und bezahlen, aber heiko  (vielen dank nochmal) hat mich schon über einige sachen informiert und so extrem hoch (ich dachte nämlich 4stelliger bereich) wirds wohl nicht werden

Ähmm noch ne andere Sache ich hab diesen Eintrag den ich hier zuerst geschrieben hab zuerst in euer G-Book gesetzt , weil mir das bei Google als ersets angezeigt wurde als ich nach dialer hilfe und starlux gesucht hab; sorry, aber ihr könnt den eintrag ja sicher wieder löschen


----------



## Uwe (17 Juni 2002)

Einen Nachschlag noch,

beantrage sofort bei deiner Telefongesellschaft
einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis sonst erfährst 
du nicht einmal wer dich da abzocken will. Aber
ob du wirklich zahlen mußt hängt im wesentlichen 
davon ab ob du die Unrechtmäßigkeit nachweisen 
kannst.

(Wiederstand braucht Phantasie .. )

Viele Grüße Uwe.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2002)

Gute idee
Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll. KAnnst du mir mal eine Email oder Url schreiben wo ich finde wie man das macht? Meine Telefongesellschaft ist deutsche Telekom; Tarif T.Isdn XXL. Oder icq (...). Wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Freeman76 (17 Juni 2002)

Hi Boosta,

auf der Telekomseite unter http://212.184.6.56/dtag/ipl2/cda/mrp/0,15188,301294d11000013961006001000012,00.html ganz unten gibts ein PDF-File für die Beantragung des Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Genaueres ist auf der Seite beschrieben.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2002)

Hey danke
Ihr habt wohl nen schnellen service hier!


----------



## Freeman76 (17 Juni 2002)

Hi,

  - der Zufall wollte es so, dass ich den Link auch vor ein paar Tagen brauchte und gerade hier im Forum war  

Des weiteren sind wir selbstverständlich bemüht, so schnell wie möglich zu Antworten - so weit möglich. Aber mit den tollen Forumsbesuchern hier klappt das ja supi.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2002)

Ja hab das Formular, aber (!?) wir haben diese Einzelverbindungsübersicht sogar schon. Dann heisst es jetzt wohl abwarten bis die nächste Rechnung kommt


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2002)

weiß jemand welche Verbrecherfirma hinter dem Ding steckt?

Unsere lieben Freunde aus Bär-lin?
StarWeb?
StarLux klingt verdammt ähnlich ... zu ähnlich...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2002)

ganz großes SORRY an die Firma StarWeb, http://www.starweb.de !!
Die sind sauber. 

STAR-NET meinte ich natürlich.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2002)

In den Eigenschaften der Dialerdatei wurde Starlux als Firmenname angegeben aber vielleicht ist das ne Tochterfirma oder so


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2002)

*wie soll man eigentlich dagegenhalten?*

Hallo,

ich hab mir im Mai ebenfalls einen Dialer eingefangen, der leider noch über USB und der Telko Anlage eine Verbindung aufbauen konnte. Nachdem ich die USB Verbindung gekappt hatte, hat die Telefonanlage erst nach 30min aufgelegt, was ich an der nächsten Rechnung sehen konnte.
Der StarLux Dialer ist finanziell wohl noch von der "netten" Sorte, da es "nur" um 1,89€/min ging ...also bei mir ~60€.
Installieren tut der Dialer sich über eine nette Kombination von Scriptsprachen/ActiveX/Java ...auf jeden Fall reicht eine "mittlere" Sicherheitseinstellung im IE, damit das Teil sich runterläd und eine Verbindung aufbaut. Das einzige, was erscheint, ist eine Box mit Progressbar "Verbindung Trennen"...wenn man dort nichts macht, dann wird gewählt und die Box verschwindet.

Ich habe den Dialer noch hier gesichert incl. den Webseiten, wo er herkam. Leider bringt das auch nix.

Die Telekom zieht fröhlich ihren Inkassoauftrag druch  und antwortet auf Briefen nur mit Standardbriefen unter dem Motto "Dialer können sich nicht selbst installieren...FST konform...blub", lustigerweise haben die die 60€ auch noch _vor_ der von ihnen selbstfestgelegten Zahlsperre abgebucht. Inzwischen habe ich die Abbuchungsvollmacht entzogen.

Was erstaunlich ist: Ich habe innerhalb der ca. 3 Monaten den Anbieter der Nummer (0190846376) ermitteln können: 
Starlux Trading S.A.
P.O.Box 6-1693
El Dorado,
Panama Rep. of Panama
Registration No.397330

Die dazugehörige Domain starlux.tv ist da noch etwas genauer:
Jaime Ricardo Arias ([email protected]) 
Starlux Trading S A
PO Box 6-1693
El Dorado Panama, NONE Rep. Panama
PA
0034 928 494419

Mein einziger Kontakt läuft bisher über die Firma teleuqest.de, die mich mir ein deutsches "Antwortschreiben des Kunden Starlux S.A." haben zukommen lassen. Der Brief ist augenscheinlich ein Standardbrief, der das gleiche Datum, wie der von telequest trägt (16.08.). Inhaltlich wird auch hier wieder beteuert, dass deren Dialer allesamt "FST geprüft" sind und "dem deutschen Standard für Einwahlprogramme" entsprechen.

Die Firma Starlux ist natürlich kein Mitglied im FST.


Meine FRAGE nun: Was soll ich jetzt machen!?

MfG Dipl. Inf. (FH) Kai Gülzau


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2002)

*keine Idee?*

hat denn niemand eine Idee, was nun weiter zu tun ist!?

Ich lese immer soviel, was man alles anfechten soll und anzeigen und verbraucherzentrale und hier und da... aber hat das schon mal bei jemanden geholfen? Hört die Telekom irgendwann auf Inkasso zu machen...oder hat schon jemand sein Geld vom eigentlichen Anbieter zurückbekommen? ...würde mich mal interessieren.

MfG Kai Gülzau


----------



## Heiko (20 August 2002)

*Re: keine Idee?*



			
				kai schrieb:
			
		

> oder hat schon jemand sein Geld vom eigentlichen Anbieter zurückbekommen?


Mir sind durchaus solche Fälle bekannt.


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2002)

*Re: keine Idee?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mir sind durchaus solche Fälle bekannt.


Bei grossen Beträgen oder auch so bagatellen wie 60€ ...irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das da ohne Rechtsmittel nicht viel passiert und ich im Endeffekt das Geld zahlen muss.


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2002)

*Re: keine Idee?*

Hallo Kai,

mir ist es so ähnlich ergangen, wie Dir. Würde gerne mal wissen, ob Du mit Starlux schon etwas weiter gekommen bist. 

MfG, Klaus


----------

